# 600 leds en paralelo con fuente de 5v



## Mac (Feb 20, 2009)

tengo un circuito con 600 leds en paralelo los cuales los estoy alimentanto con una fuente de poder de una computadora de 5v, cada led tiene su resistencia de 330 ohms, al principio cuando estaba conectandoloes si ensendian con bastante intensidad pero despues de los 350 leds empezaban a prender y apagarse quisiera saber si es por que la fuente no da el suficiente amperaje nedesito de su ayuda puesto que no quiero comprar otra fuente no si nates saber si este es el problema 

gracias por su ayuda 

Mac


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 20, 2009)

Primero que todo yo haria lo siguiente:

Todos los led's estan en paralelos? o sea que es 1 sola linea de 600 led's?

La onda es que cada led consume unos 20mA = 0,02A
600 led's deben consumir algo asi como: 0,02 x 600 = 12A
si tu fuente no entrega los 12A no podra sustentar a todos los diodos.

Ademas las resistencias no eran muy necesarias. por otro lado podrian haber sido de 100ohms.

O podrias haber usado solo 1 resistencia de 100ohms por unos 10watts y de ahi a todos los diodos.

Saludos.


----------



## Mac (Feb 20, 2009)

muchas gracias por su aportacion creo que me sera de gran ayuda y me quedo mas claro todo 

gracias 

Mac


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 20, 2009)

LAS RESISTENCIAS SI QUE SON NECESARIAS. Y eso de una resistencia para todos los leds no es que no se pueda pero no es lo mejor porque se queman algunos leds y la corriente en los otros aumenta... es una reaccion en cadena.... resultado final: se te queman todos los leds.


En cuanto a tu problema si fuera la fuente tendria que ser una variacion igual en todos los leds y no por sectores como comentas.
Muy bien no entendi que es lo que te pasa... Subi una foto si podes asi se puede ver mejor


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2009)

Amigo MAC, si alimentas los LED con 5V, cada Resistencia de be ser de 100Ω y la capacidad de ellas es de tan sólo 0.04W. En el comercio puedes encontrar de 0.125W (1/8 W) o las SMD. Estarán sobradas.

Cada LED "DEBE" tener una R. Te sugiero que alimentes el sistema por sectores de unos 20 LEDs c/u, con un cable para el positivo y otro para el negativo, para cada sector. Una de las cosas acertadas que te indicó DJ DRACO es que el conjunto consume 12A @ 5V y eso da 60W, así que, no puedes tener un problema de fuente, pero sí de conexión, LA PISTA de la placa donde montaste los LED, es muy chica para soportar 12A, por eso te digo que los conectes por sectores.

Cómo te comenta fernandoae, no debes conectar LEDs en paralelo pues así, terminan quemandose todos. Así que, cada uno con su R de 100Ω.

Saludos:


----------



## soschorni (Feb 20, 2009)

tu fuente de cuantos Amp es?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 20, 2009)

"Cómo te comenta fernandoae, no debes conectar LEDs en paralelo pues así, terminan quemandose todos. Así que, cada uno con su R de 100Ω "
Y seria doloroso perder 600 leds  incluso el tiempo que lleva hacer las perforaciones de la pcb!

Tene en cuenta que por mas que sean leds levantan temperatura al ser tanta cantidad, los tendrias que refrigerar de alguna forma..  

Yo quiero ver alguna foto


----------



## Mac (Feb 20, 2009)

ahi tienen la foto que me pedian.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahhhh tene cuidado que esos no se alimentan con 20mA!
Aca pensamos que eran los comunes de 5mm de alto brillo 
 Que es eso que se ve en la foto? la barra metalica y demas...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 21, 2009)

son barras de led's de 150 led's y cada led mide 3mm x 5mm, son rectangulares, y yo he usado de esos en vumetros.

la cosa se  complico un poquin y no entiendo realmente para q tanta cantidad de led's, todos juntitos y sin usarse en forma de matriz o algo interezante.

realmente te convenia usar otro tipo de lamparas para lograr el mismo efecto.

saludos.


----------



## torresdelamora (Feb 22, 2009)

saludos, he hecho fuentes de luz de 600 leds y1200leds lo que te recomiendo es hacer series de leds y en cada serie usar resistores y usar fuente de mas voltaje, yo use de 24v


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 22, 2009)

1200? que clase de leds usaste? o sea... color, milicandelas, apertura, etc
Subi algunas fotos del monstruo 

Aunque lo recomendable es usar tensiones relativamente altas yo lo haria de 13v para poder usarla en el auto... 3 leds en serie con su respectiva resistencia.


----------



## Mac (Feb 22, 2009)

lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un fixture de prueba para un conector como el verde que se muestra en la imagen, muchas veces hay conectores que les falta un pin(en este caso cada led corresponde a un pin) y para la gente es muy tedioso estar buscando pin por pin asi que lo quise hacer mas ilustrativo, la barra metalica esa sirve para bajar al conector una vez que el conector esta abajo se apagan los leds que corresponden a los pines del conector, si un led se queda prendido entonces quiere decir que hace falta un pin.
a grandes rasgos eso es lo de la foto

gracias por su ayuda 

Mac


----------



## torresdelamora (Feb 23, 2009)

haber pongo las fotos, las uso normalmente con leds de alta luminosidad blancos aunque me hice una con leds amarillos para una prueba

yo los uso como una luz trasera tipo flash para una camara 

YouTube - La cognex trabajando


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2009)

Ojala el precio de los leds fuera mas bajo


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 23, 2009)

torresdelamora  cuantos dias estuvistes soldando los led's


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2009)

Yo con la de 60 entre hacer la pcb, cortar las patas de los leds, hacer las perforaciones (con un torno de los que se usan en manicuria con una mecha de 1mm) y soldar tarde mas o menos una hora... no es tan jodido como parece.


----------



## torresdelamora (Feb 23, 2009)

andale, un dia de perforaciones y un dia de soldar mas o menos

esta es la foto del de 1200 leds


----------



## mabauti (Feb 23, 2009)

olala! como para iluminar un miniestadio azteca o un minimorumbi


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 23, 2009)

por lo menos un dia... y paciencia... jeje


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 23, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> olala! como para iluminar un miniestadio azteca o un minimorumbi



si... tambien para iluminar el jardin


----------



## torresdelamora (Feb 24, 2009)

es para iluminar en una fraccion de segundo las botellas que salen de una sopladora y la camara le tome la foto a cada botella para inspeccionarla


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 25, 2009)

ok... tambien te podes hacer millonario vendiendo eso a las fabricas de botellas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2009)

yo hubiese hecho un destellador de gas de yodo.

considerablemente mas barato.
luz mucho mas potente.
considerablemente mas facil de armar.
si se quema se cambie la lampara q es barata...si se quema un led debes desoldar y soldar, recalentar la placa y posiblemente quemar otros led's.

saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 25, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> yo hubiese hecho un destellador de gas de yodo.
> 
> considerablemente mas barato.
> luz mucho mas potente.
> ...



Acuérdate... Cada cual tiene su prtopia forma de matar pulgas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2009)

jejeje
sip.

no lo dije de forma de ofender a nadie.

a lo mejor soy un olgazán, pero no creo tener la suficiente paciencia de soldar todo eso, sabiendo q solo on led's.

he hecho soldaduras en grandes cantidades con la consola o la etapa melody de 400+400.

hasta pronto.

saludos.


----------



## cevollin (Feb 25, 2009)

bueno amigo utilisa la ley de ohm primero que nada dejame decirte que cada led mas o menos consume alrededor de 20mA ok ahora multiplica este valor por el numero total de leds que tienes en paralelo esto quiere decir que tu circuito total consumiria 12 amperes es mucho si tu fuente de poder no es capas de entregar esta corriente los leds se encenderian opacamente y tu fuente de poder se sobre cargaria haciendo que los diodos llegases a quemarse y dañar tu propia fuente ahora las fuentes de poder de pc mas o menos andan entregando alrededor de 10 a 15 amperes que es lo comun que entregan estas fuentes pero ps yo en lugar tu yo armaria un circuito con lamparas fluorecente seria mas economico y trabajaria con la corriente directa y menos engorroso


----------



## lucalorito (Feb 25, 2009)

Yo he utilizado una fuente atx para iluminar una piscina con 80 leds de 15000 mcd en paralelo y va de maravilla..aconsejo conexión paralelo..la fuente da A de sobra..lo de fundirse los diodos en caso de que alguno falle es muy improbable.. a mí en mi vida se me ha fundido uno..


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 25, 2009)

"yo hubiese hecho un destellador de gas de yodo"
Yodo? me parece que es "xenon"

"si se quema un led debes desoldar y soldar, recalentar la placa y posiblemente quemar otros led's "
Por soldar no se te van a quemar los leds  a no ser que sea la primera vez que uno suelda jeje

"y tu fuente de poder se sobre cargaria haciendo que los diodos llegases a quemarse y dañar tu propia fuente"
Si se daña la fuente no se te van a quemar los leds, ademas se puede colocar una proteccion contra sobretensiones...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2009)

es vapor de yodo o mercurio.

jamas podria ser de xenon pq es un gas inerte y necesita de muchisimo voltaje para emitir fotones.

por otro lado el xenon no tiene tantos electrones (productores de fotones al desprenderse de una orbita) a su alrededor como el mercurio o el yodo. los electrones estan tan bien apareados, estabilizados que se necesita muchisimos voltaje para sacarlos de sus orbitas.

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 25, 2009)

Yo digo un flash de xenon... vos que decias?
http://images.google.com/images?oe=...lash de xenon&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=es&tab=wi


----------



## barsa26 (May 14, 2009)

hola con todos.....increible ver los 1200 leds colocados en la pcb....yo encendi 600 leds de alto brillo utilizando una fuente de computador de 5 voltios y la conexion de por cada de led 1 resistencia de 180 ohmios y por ende me circula por cada led unos 11 mA ya que al led le cae 3v(Vf) 

Lo que quisiera saber si existe en el mercado fuentes de 24 voltios y de alta coriiente, porque la fuentes de computador son  de 12v y 5v ; para realizar un arreglo de leds en serie con una resistencia cada areglo, asi se rduce el tedioso trabajo de los huecos y la soldadura....Los leds son para tratamiento de fototerapia


----------



## fernandoae (May 14, 2009)

En el mercado existe cualquier fuente que se te ocurra...  y las fuentes de pc son mas que suficientes para iluminaciòn con leds, tenè en cuenta que la mayoria te da mas de 7A en la linea de 12V... lo cual son 84W...


----------



## dkns (Ene 10, 2010)

torresdelamora dijo:


> haber pongo las fotos, las uso normalmente con leds de alta luminosidad blancos aunque me hice una con leds amarillos para una prueba
> 
> yo los uso como una luz trasera tipo flash para una camara
> 
> YouTube - La cognex trabajando


 
wow amigo definitivamente tu eres quien me puede ayudar.. he andado haciendo preguntas por los foros pero nadie me ha sabido guiar.. mira te comento.. quiero hacer un panel para iluminacion en el laboratorio donde trabajo, de dimensiones relativamente grandes en cual sumaria aprox. 2000 leds

y bueno la vdd no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica pero se hacer placas y soldar muy bien jeje entonces mi duda es de que valores de voltaje y de corriente tiene que ser mi fuente para poder alimentar eso o como lo calculo y tambien como calculo el valor de resistencias y de que potencia adecuado para cada led?

y bueno te comento que los leds que quiero usar son de los "jumbo"  los de 10mm ultra brillantes, para los cuales consulte sus datos y se alimentan con 2.5v y 20mA

esperando me puedas ayudar, un saludo y gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 10, 2010)

haciendo calculos basicos... 

P=ExI= 2.5 x 0.02 = 0.05 W

Pero como quieres encender 2000 leds 0.05 x 2000 = 100 watts

los podrias encender con una fuente de computadora... 

Revisa en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/500-leds-10-mm-blancos-220v-7522/


----------



## dkns (Ene 10, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> haciendo calculos basicos...
> 
> P=ExI= 2.5 x 0.02 = 0.05 W
> 
> ...


que tal chico3001 gracias por tu respuesta, te comento que ya entre al enlace que pusiste y resulta que ahi lo que hicieron fue usar el voltaje directo de la linea y elevarlo con diodos para alimentar leds conectados en serie, pero en ninguna parte mencionan como hacerlo con una fuente de computadora y mucho menos con leds en paralelo

podrias explicarme como es que una fuente de computadora puede servirme para hacer esto por favor?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 20, 2010)

Las fuentes de PC son switching asi que si tienen demaciado consumo pueden dejar de oscilar asi que es posible que poniendo demaciados leds se apagara. En teoria la corriente debería ser suficiente pero si era una fuente chica podria haber pasado.


----------



## Oxin (Nov 4, 2011)

Buenas! tengo una Fuente Atx de Pc y las opciones de entrega de energia son +3.3V 14A   ,   +5V 22A   ,   +12V 9A, , TODO A 130W MAX MENOS LA ULTIAM OPCION (+12V 9A) QUE DICE 250W MAX.

Necesito realizar una coneccion en cadena con led de alto brillo de 3.3 V (tengo entendido los blancos de alto brillo) con unos 20 miliamperes, c/u. Mi pregunta es, tengo que usar la toma de 3.3V para que sea igual al los voltios de led no? Osea que yo podria poner desde la funte 3.3V 14A , unos 700 led ? la cuenta me da asi, 700 led x 20 miliamperes = 14A que es lo que me da la fuente, teninddo en cuenta 1.000 miliamper = 1 Amper. y si quiero usar menos led? se regula con resistencia de mayor poder?


----------



## zopilote (Nov 4, 2011)

Vuelve a leer todo el post, por que tus inquietudes ya fueron contestadas. Estamos para ayudartet pero tienes que informarte más.


----------



## Oxin (Nov 4, 2011)

ya lo he reeleido 2 veses, no tengo en claro y no se menciona si mu fuente entrega 3,3v y 14A y yo solo uso 7 A que regula el paso de lo restante ? una resistencia de mayor? TE PARECE RESPUESTA RELEER?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola.

Los LEDs no son focos o bombillas, son diodos. Por lo tanto, los LEDs se excitan con corriente y no con voltaje. Sí vas a excitar un LED con voltaje, el LED debe tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente.
La fuente de alimentación sólo entregan la corriente que se necesita y no toda la corriente que es capas de suministrar. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ashram (Nov 4, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> yo hubiese hecho un destellador de gas de yodo.
> 
> considerablemente mas barato.
> luz mucho mas potente.
> ...



No se si estoy en lo correcto, quizás me puedas aclarar la duda, ¿es muy diferente el funcionamiento de un destellador de gas de yodo al de una lámpara de mercurio?, no recuerdo éste tipo de lamparas, he escuchado que tienen un retardo en el encendido y por no ser luz blanca cambian la apariencia del color de lo que iluminan (al menos respecto al alumbrado con lámparas de mercurio).

Hace años lleve clases de iluminación y lo recuerdo vagamente de las clases, más no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 4, 2011)

Oxin dijo:


> ya lo he reeleido 2 veses, no tengo en claro y no se menciona si mu fuente entrega 3,3v y 14A y yo solo uso 7 A que regula el paso de lo restante ? una resistencia de mayor? TE PARECE RESPUESTA RELEER?


 Tu fuente parece que funcionaria, pero siempre esta el pero, si tu fuente no entregara la suficiente corriente para tus led, esta se apagaria o peor aun se quemaria.




lucalorito dijo:


> Yo he utilizado una fuente atx para iluminar una piscina con 80 leds de 15000 mcd en paralelo y va de maravilla..aconsejo conexión paralelo..la fuente da A de sobra..lo de fundirse los diodos en caso de que alguno falle es muy improbable.. a mí en mi vida se me ha fundido uno..


 Si tu conjunto esta bien ventilado claro que funcionaria, como lo fue a lucalorito, pero si lo estas utilizando en el interior y horizontalmente hacia abajo, sin ventilacion alguna, tus led van a soportar luego de algun tiempo un progresivo calentamiento, eso repercutira en que algunos led van a consumir mas corriente, si no se produce embalamiento, esto perjudicara la vida util del led.



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs no son focos o bombillas, son diodos. Por lo tanto, los LEDs se excitan con corriente y no con voltaje. Sí vas a excitar un LED con voltaje, el LED debe tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente.
> La fuente de alimentación sólo entregan la corriente que se necesita y no toda la corriente que es capas de suministrar.
> ...



Para prevenir que el led consuma progresivamente más corriente, se tiene que construir una fuente de corriente, pero si vas a contruir 700 fuentes de corriente, esto elevaria tus costos astronomicamente, ¿que hacer en este caso?



torresdelamora dijo:


> saludos, he hecho fuentes de luz de 600 leds y1200leds lo que te recomiendo es hacer series de leds y en cada serie usar resistores y usar fuente de mas voltaje, yo use de 24v



 Es la solución para estos casos, si se colocan tiras de led con su respectiva resistencia limitadora o fuente de corriente, y las lines de led suman un voltaje mayor, la corriente total es mucho menor y mas manejable (y no la corriente moustrosas de 7A o mas).



mcrven dijo:


> Cada LED "DEBE" tener una R. Te sugiero que alimentes el sistema por sectores de unos 20 LEDs c/u, con un cable para el positivo y otro para el negativo, para cada sector. Una de las cosas acertadas que te indicó DJ DRACO es que el conjunto consume 12A @ 5V y eso da 60W, así que, no puedes tener un problema de fuente, pero sí de conexión, LA PISTA de la placa donde montaste los LED, es muy chica para soportar 12A, por eso te digo que los conectes por sectores.
> 
> Cómo te comenta fernandoae, no debes conectar LEDs en paralelo pues así, terminan quemandose todos. Así que, cada uno con su R de 100Ω.
> 
> Saludos:





fernandoae dijo:


> LAS RESISTENCIAS SI QUE SON NECESARIAS. Y eso de una resistencia para todos los leds no es que no se pueda pero no es lo mejor porque se queman algunos leds y la corriente en los otros aumenta... es una reaccion en cadena.... resultado final: se te queman todos los leds.
> 
> 
> En cuanto a tu problema si fuera la fuente tendria que ser una variacion igual en todos los leds y no por sectores como comentas.
> Muy bien no entendi que es lo que te pasa... Subi una foto si podes asi se puede ver mejor



Los led blancos vienen en dos variedades, el blanco frio y el blanco calido. Y dependiendo como se gunten se puede usar para iluminacion de video o fotografia.
 Tambien eisten una infreible variedad de calidades, por que puede tocarte que de 1000 leds que commpres te puede tocar mas del 30% malogrados o con brillo deficiente, todo depende de la fabrica.


Ashram dijo:


> No se si estoy en lo correcto, quizás me puedas aclarar la duda, ¿es muy diferente el funcionamiento de un destellador de gas de yodo al de una lámpara de mercurio?, no recuerdo éste tipo de lamparas, he escuchado que tienen un retardo en el encendido y por no ser luz blanca cambian la apariencia del color de lo que iluminan (al menos respecto al alumbrado con lámparas de mercurio).
> 
> Hace años lleve clases de iluminación y lo recuerdo vagamente de las clases, más no estoy muy seguro.



 Toda las tecnologia de luz tiene una frecuencia de funciionamiento diferente por lo tanto es para comparar uno de leds con las de mercurio (en la que tambien tienen sus variedades)tienes que saber  cuanto la longitud de onda de cada uno y ver como afecta en los colores para tus tomas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Oxin dijo:


> ya lo he reeleido 2 veses, no tengo en claro y no se menciona si mu fuente entrega 3,3v y 14A y yo solo uso 7 A que regula el paso de lo restante ? una resistencia de mayor? TE PARECE RESPUESTA RELEER?



mas que releer el post te diria que estudies un poco de electricidad/electronica basica para que entiendas un poco mas que es lo que queres hacer


----------



## jeffry19 (Jun 6, 2012)

Amigo cree un tema en este mismo foro, no soy experto en electronica ni nada de eso el caso es que este tema es similar al mio solo que deseo realizar una lampara led con 100 de los mismos conectados en paralelo y alimentandolos con un adaptador de 5v 4A mi pregunta es, que resistencias debo utilizar o como ley en la primera pag que mejor conectarlo por sectores la verdad no se como conectarlos de dicha manera pero si me regalan un esquema de como hacerlo lo podria hacer solo necesito un poco de su ayuda si les parece pueden contestarme en mi tema este es el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=663888#post663888


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola.

La fórmula para hallar la resistencia limtadora de corriente de un LED es:

Rled = (Vcc - Vled) / Iled

Rled  ---> resistencia limtadora de corriente del LED
Vcc  ---> Voltaje de la fuente de alimentación
Vled ---> Voltaje del LED (depende del color)
Iled  ---> Corriente del LED (típica es 20mA ó 0.02A)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 5, 2015)

Quería consultarles algo, hice una "lámpara" con 72 leds blancos de 3mm, dispuestos en ramas de 4 en serie más una resistencia por cada rama de 1,2 ohm, todo alimentado por una fuente de 12vdc (fuente de un led de 10w). Por lo que estuve leyendo esta es la forma correcta de conectarlos, pero resulta que cuando armé la mitad de la plaqueta la puse a funcionar y al cabo de 2 días con no más de media hora de uso total los leds perdieron casi toda su intensidad y algunos parpadean. ¿Qué pudo haber pasado?, la fuente me entrega los 12v efectivamente y al momento de armar corroboré que la caída de tensión en cada led era más o menos de 3.12v cuando tengo entendido que puede llegar hasta 3.6v o sea que sobrevoltaje no hay.

¿Están fallados los leds como pienso? o hay leds que trabajan con menos voltaje y/o corriente?. Los compré por Internet y por la bolsita los trajeron de China (venían 100 en total).

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola.

Los LEDs se alimentan con corriente constante, pero, Si los vas alimentas con voltaje, debes usar resistencias limitadoras de corriente.
Debes poner 3 LEDs en serie.
La fuente de 12V, cuantos voltios mide sin carga.
1.2 ohmios no limita nada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 6, 2015)

Entonces hay algo mal. La forma de conectarlos lo saqué de una página que recomendaban en un lugar, si no me equivoco en un post de este foro donde ponías los leds que querías encender y la fuente, como resultado te daba la forma de conexión con su respectiva resistencia. Y, con el mismo concepto que el de esta página, en otra explicaba que se conectaban los leds en serie, en este caso serie de 4 para 12v y como protección una resistencia de 1 hasta 10 ohm. Si la rama era de 3 leds la resistencia era mayor y calculada aunque no viene al caso porque no opté por esa opción.

La fuente entrega 12v en vacío y de la fuente no tengo duda alguna ya que estuvo alimentando durante un año un led de 10w sin ningún problema.



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs se alimentan con corriente constante, pero, Si los vas alimentas con voltaje, debes usar resistencias limitadoras de corriente.
> Debes poner 3 LEDs en serie.
> ...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2015)

4×3,6=14,4V, osea que con 12 no es suficiente. Hay que poner de tres en tres.
3×3,6=10,8V la tensión que sobra; 1,2V es lo que hay que disipar en la resistencia.
1,2÷0,02=60 Ohm


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 6, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> 4×3,6=14,4V, osea que con 12 no es suficiente. Hay que poner de tres en tres.
> 3×3,6=10,8V la tensión que sobra; 1,2V es lo que hay que disipar en la resistencia.
> 1,2÷0,02=60 Ohm



Es que a eso iba, me resulta raro que se estropeen los leds cuando a mi modo de ver estoy más corto que largo en alimentación. Además con los 3v que hay de caída en cada led iluminan muy bien.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2015)

Primero haz la conexión correcta y luego hablamos
No pueden haber 3,12 porque 3,12×4=12,48V + la tensión de la resistenciaVr si la fuente es de 12V algo no es verdad. O la fuente no es de 12 o en los leds caen 2,8V
Como los leds no son lineales puede que con 3V iluminen bien y con 2,9 no iluminen nada.
Si además parpadean, o estan al las conexiones o la fuente o algo


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 6, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Primero haz la conexión correcta y luego hablamos
> No pueden haber 3,12 porque 3,12×4=12,48V + la tensión de la resistenciaVr si la fuente es de 12V algo no es verdad. O la fuente no es de 12 o en los leds caen 2,8V
> Como los leds no son lineales puede que con 3V iluminen bien y con 2,9 no iluminen nada.
> Si además parpadean, o estan al las conexiones o la fuente o algo



Está todo bien conectado y los voltajes son los que he medido con la batería y no con la fuente, fue un error comentar que lo he medido con la fuente. La batería supongo que estaría en unos 13v +/-. Aún así la comparación que hago en cuanto a intensidad es con la fuente, el primer día de conectada con el último y sin tocar nada y la diferencia es notoria además de los parpadeos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2015)

Pues poco tienes que comprobar, leds, conexiones o batería/fuente.
Si la batería ha envejecido un poco y da medio voltio menos de tensión de salida puede ser suficiente.
Al no ser lineales una mínima diferencia en la tensión puede acarrear una drástica diferencia de intensidad luminosa.
Mejor que resistencias es poner fuentes de corriente constante, así te aseguras.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 6, 2015)

el problema ahi es que los leds no son de la misma calidad, por ende en la serie no cae la tension que tiene que caer en cada uno de los leds, por eso pierden intensidad, se van quemando de a poco


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 6, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Quería consultarles algo, hice una "lámpara" con 72 leds blancos de 3mm, dispuestos en ramas de 4 en serie más una resistencia por cada rama de 1,2 ohm, todo alimentado por una fuente de 12vdc (fuente de un led de 10w). Por lo que estuve leyendo esta es la forma correcta de conectarlos, pero resulta que cuando armé la mitad de la plaqueta la puse a funcionar y al cabo de 2 días con no más de media hora de uso total los leds perdieron casi toda su intensidad y algunos parpadean. ¿Qué pudo haber pasado?, la fuente me entrega los 12v efectivamente y al momento de armar corroboré que la caída de tensión en cada led era más o menos de 3.12v cuando tengo entendido que puede llegar hasta 3.6v o sea que sobrevoltaje no hay.
> 
> ¿Están fallados los leds como pienso? o hay leds que trabajan con menos voltaje y/o corriente?. Los compré por Internet y por la bolsita los trajeron de China (venían 100 en total).
> 
> Gracias.



Me parece que si tus leds, no murieron, agonizan.

A 220V y con capacitor, puedes conectarlos en serie, o o 2 series de 36.
te dejo uno enlaces el mismo foro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-20-ma-2010/#post8289
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/371500/ _


Ver el archivo adjunto 3962

Ver el archivo adjunto 3964


Ver el archivo adjunto 2639


----------



## sergiot (Mar 6, 2015)

Primeramente creo que tu problema es que los led's son de mala calidad, ya me pasó en una de esas lámparas para 220V tipo dicroica con led y uno de los led en serie se había abierto y dejaba de andar o parpadeaba.

Otra cosa es como bien dijeron, los led absorben distintas corrientes y al estar en serie corres el riesgo que unos brillen mas que otros o en una batería ante una disminución de medio volt deja de iluminar una tira.

Lo ideal y engroso es limitar cada led independientemente o fuente de corriente constante.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 6, 2015)

Por otra parte, si el datasheet dice 20ma, seguro funcionará con 15, el brillo disminuirá muy poco, y te asegurarás de darle una mayor vida útil.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola.

El problema es que los LEDs son diodos, no son focos o lámparas incandescentes.
Las lámparas se alimenta con voltaje. 
En cambio los LEDs se alimentan con corriente constante.
Si tú a una lámpara de 3V, le aplicas 3V,la lámpara funciona correctamente.
Pero si a un LED de 3.5V (20mA), le aplicas 3.5V, no sabes cuanta corriente pasa por el LED.

La hoja de datos de los LEDs Vled_min Vled_typ Vled_máx, pero estos posibles voltajes ocurren cuando por el LEDs circula la corriente típica (p.e. 20mA). Es decir cuando por el LED pasa 20mA, la caída de voltaje en el LED es Vled_typ. No ocurre lo contrario, si le aplicas Vled_typ al LED no se sabe que corriente pasa por el LED, debido a que el LED es un diodo, y no tiene un comportamiento lineal (como las lámparas).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 6, 2015)

El problema de la solución LED+resistencia es que se ve afectado tanto por las variaciones de voltaje como por las variaciones de temperatura. Dicha solución NO es recomendable si los LEDs van a trabajar en lugares cerrados o con poca ventilación.

Dejo acá un ejemplo de diseño simple que usa espejos de corriente pnp para las ramas de LEDs.






(pinchar botón derecho en la imagen y seleccionar "ver imagen")

A la izquierda está el convencional modo LED-resistencia y a la derecha el espejo de corriente con 5 ramas de LEDs. Todas las ramas tienen 4 LEDs.

R1 se calcula estimado el valor de la fuente - 0.7 dividido por la corriente deseada. En este caso se dejó en 820 Ohm.

Aproximadamente a los 13V las corrientes tanto de las ramas de los espejos como la de el LED-resistencia son las mismas así que se deja ese voltaje como fuente. Nótese que si sigue subiendo el voltaje de la fuente (FTE) la corriente en la solución LED-resistencia sigue subiendo, mientras que en las ramas del espejo solo sube a razón de 1mA/V aproximadamente.


Bien, elegido el valor de la fuente se compara el desempeño en función de la temperatura, en este caso se simula una variación que va desde los 10°C hasta los 50°C.






Acá se aprecia que la solución LED-resistencia falla ya que normalmente los LEDs se calientan, aún más si están colocados en lugares calurosos o con poca ventilación.




Saludos!


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 7, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues poco tienes que comprobar, leds, conexiones o batería/fuente.
> Si la batería ha envejecido un poco y da medio voltio menos de tensión de salida puede ser suficiente.
> Al no ser lineales una mínima diferencia en la tensión puede acarrear una drástica diferencia de intensidad luminosa.
> Mejor que resistencias es poner fuentes de corriente constante, así te aseguras.



Es que el problema está en los leds y no en la fuente, te lo digo 100% seguro porque la batería es nueva y me la paso midiéndole la tensión además de tener un indicador de carga todo el tiempo (es un mini sistema de energía solar).





zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el problema ahi es que los leds no son de la misma calidad, por ende en la serie no cae la tension que tiene que caer en cada uno de los leds, por eso pierden intensidad, se van quemando de a poco






p p p dijo:


> Me parece que si tus leds, no murieron, agonizan.
> 
> A 220V y con capacitor, puedes conectarlos en serie, o o 2 series de 36.
> te dejo uno enlaces el mismo foro.
> ...




Hasta ahora me inclino por los leds de mala calidad, pero comento algo más: creo que ya dije que lo armé en 2 partes, 36 primero y luego el resto. Los primeros 36 que son los que estuvieron funcionando tienen muy poca intensidad, ninguno mantuvo su condición como cuando los soldé y ni hablar que algunos parpadean. Luego de soldar la segunda parte, los 36 faltantes, la conecté a la lámpara y la primera mitad andando como ya comenté, mal, y los recién instalados iluminando muy bien y sin falla alguna. Algo pasa a medida que pasa el tiempo y están encendidos. Y por otro lado no los conecté a 220v, en el mensaje puse que usé una fuente conmutada de led de 10w, que me entrega 12vdc aislados de la red en vacío. El único momento en que el circuito estuvo conectado a más de 12v fue con la batería y no llegaba a 13v y fue por segundos solo para probar y medir, nada más.





sergiot dijo:


> Primeramente creo que tu problema es que los led's son de mala calidad, ya me pasó en una de esas lámparas para 220V tipo dicroica con led y uno de los led en serie se había abierto y dejaba de andar o parpadeaba.
> 
> Otra cosa es como bien dijeron, los led absorben distintas corrientes y al estar en serie corres el riesgo que unos brillen mas que otros o en una batería ante una disminución de medio volt deja de iluminar una tira.
> 
> Lo ideal y engroso es limitar cada led independientemente o fuente de corriente constante.



Entiendo y también vi comentarios por ahí que le paso a algunos con las lamparas E27 que tienen algo así como 300 leds. El tema acá es que van a fallar 36 leds simultáneamente? y mira otra cosa, hace unos años cuando no entendía nada de nada de electrónica compré unos leds de 5 mm y los conecté a 4.5v en paralelo sin más y obviamente se fueron quemando, pero duraron mucho más que estos.





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El problema es que los LEDs son diodos, no son focos o lámparas incandescentes.
> Las lámparas se alimenta con voltaje.
> ...




Eso lo entiendo y con esta explicación fantástica que me diste me queda más que claro. Supongo que para comprobar si son los leds o que los conecté mal tendría que armar un circuito de prueba con la resistencia correspondiente, voy a ver si después lo hago.

El tema y tu aclaración me viene perfecta para preguntarte otra cosa: eso de que por los leds puede pasar más corriente aún con el voltaje nominal del mismo, también se aplica a los leds de alta potencia?. Porque tengo 2 leds, de 1 y 3 w funcionando con voltaje sin regular la corriente y no quiero que se me quemen...





jreyes dijo:


> El problema de la solución LED+resistencia es que se ve afectado tanto por las variaciones de voltaje como por las variaciones de temperatura. Dicha solución NO es recomendable si los LEDs van a trabajar en lugares cerrados o con poca ventilación.
> 
> Dejo acá un ejemplo de diseño simple que usa espejos de corriente pnp para las ramas de LEDs.
> 
> ...



Se ve muy interesante el circuito, esta probado verdad? calculo que se podrá usar como transistores en vez de los de la imagen el BC557. En mi caso no me serviría para el voltaje ya que es constante, pero si para la temperatura. Creo que esto además sería de mucha utilidad en automóviles donde varía mucho la tensión de la batería.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2015)

Borrado..........


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 7, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Es que el problema está en los leds y no en la fuente, te lo digo 100% seguro porque la batería es nueva y me la paso midiéndole la tensión además de tener un indicador de carga todo el tiempo (es un mini sistema de energía solar).


Pero la mala calidad se manifiesta en este caso por lo poco que duran los led.
O sea que los segundos 36, van en el mismo camino.
En cambio, si limitas la corriente, les alargas la vida , aunque sean de mala calidad.
Como te dije, el brillo no va a ser mucho menor, pero a cambio seguro durarán más.
Si no quieres hacer la fuente capacitiva, puedes hacer series de 3, pero calculando que les lleguen 15ma en lugar de los 20 que le estás dando.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 7, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Pero la mala calidad se manifiesta en este caso por lo poco que duran los led.
> O sea que los segundos 36, van en el mismo camino.
> En cambio, si limitas la corriente, les alargas la vida , aunque sean de mala calidad.
> Como te dije, el brillo no va a ser mucho menor, pero a cambio seguro durarán más.
> Si no quieres hacer la fuente capacitiva, puedes hacer series de 3, pero calculando que les lleguen 15ma en lugar de los 20 que le estás dando.



Supongo que para los 36 que por ahora andan bien podré bajarle la tensión de entrada general no? porque ya está todo soldado . Sino le cambio la resistencia de cada rama, eso no sería problema.



Scooter dijo:


> Borrado..........



???????????


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2015)

Hola.

Todos los LEDs tienen el mismo comportamiento.
Si tu LEDs de potencia funcionan, no sé porque, imagino que tienes suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 7, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Se ve muy interesante el circuito, esta probado verdad? calculo que se podrá usar como transistores en vez de los de la imagen el BC557. En mi caso no me serviría para el voltaje ya que es constante, pero si para la temperatura. Creo que esto además sería de mucha utilidad en automóviles donde varía mucho la tensión de la batería.


¿Por qué supones que no funcionaría?

El BC557 debería servirte.


Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 7, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Todos los LEDs tienen el mismo comportamiento.
> Si tu LEDs de potencia funcionan, no sé porque, imagino que tienes suerte.
> ...




pienso que ha usado 1 solo led de potencia, con fuente estable no pasa nada. ahora, con leds en serie si, por que en una serie si un led consume 20 mA y otro de la serie 30ma(poooor ejjemplo)va a terminar circulando una corriente de 30mA por toda la serie, y ahi es donde se queman los de menor mA.

por eso es mejor siempre probar los leds, es lo malo de los leds de baja calidad de.........china??


----------



## jreyes (Mar 7, 2015)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> pienso que ha usado 1 solo led de potencia, con fuente estable no pasa nada. ahora, con leds en serie si, por que en una serie si un led consume 20 mA y otro de la serie 30ma(poooor ejjemplo)va a terminar circulando una corriente de 30mA por toda la serie, y ahi es donde se queman los de menor mA.
> 
> por eso es mejor siempre probar los leds, es lo malo de los leds de baja calidad de.........china??


¿Por qué habría de ser dominante la corriente del LED de mayor capacidad de corriente?



Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2015)

Es evidente que sería la menor: pon dos grifos en serie, abre uno a tope y otro a medias...
Evidentemente pasa la mitad de agua.


En cualquier caso no es ninguna de las dos. Se pone una resistencia para controlar la corriente porque los diodos "no saben". Al estar en serie si o si la corriente es única y su valor es lo que diga el sr. Ohm en la resistencia limitadora.
Si uno de los leds falla o parpadea parpadean todos, si una de las conexiones falla fallan todos etc.

El tema de los leds no tiene mucho que rascar.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 8, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> ¿Por qué supones que no funcionaría?
> 
> El BC557 debería servirte.
> 
> ...



No supongo que no funcionaría, sino que de las 2 utilidades que tiene solo una es funcional al circuito. Digo esto porque el voltaje nunca varía, si la temperatura.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 8, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> ¿Por qué habría de ser dominante la corriente del LED de mayor capacidad de corriente?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



te juro que no me acuerdo, lo estudie hace años en la escuela, tal vez alguien nos lo pueda decir


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2015)

Para mi es evidente que es la resistencia la que limita y en todo caso sería el menor, no el mayor.
Si fuesen en paralelo sería otra historia.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Para mi es evidente que es la resistencia la que limita y en todo caso sería el menor, no el mayor.
> Si fuesen en paralelo sería otra historia.



un led necesita 20 mA para hacer caer la tension 3v, otro 25mA para hacer caer los 3 volts. en esa serie van a pasar los 25 mA y caer 6volts

puedo estar diciendo una burrada, pero creo que era asi


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2015)

No, no es así. La corriente es lo que diga la resistencia.
Por eso se pone.
Si un led a 3V circulan 20mA, para que circulen 30 necesitará 3 + lo que sea, mas bien poco.
Así que en la serie no hay 6V habrán 6,1 V o lo que sea.
Como en la resistencia no caen X, caen x-0,1 ...

Bueno, el tema leds creo que está sobradamente explicado.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> No, no es así. La corriente es lo que diga la resistencia.
> Por eso se pone.
> Si un led a 3V circulan 20mA, para que circulen 30 necesitará 3 + lo que sea, mas bien poco.
> Así que en la serie no hay 6V habrán 6,1 V o lo que sea.
> ...




no me voy a poner a buscar, pero dijo el valor de la reisstencia que utilizo y alguien le dijo qeu era un valor incorrecto, que no limitaba nada. frente a eso, como es la corriente?


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 8, 2015)

La verdad no me puse a revisar ni mentalmente el circuito, pero noté algo. De esos 100 leds que compré juntos use varios para otras cosas con el mismo resultado: en una luz del auto empezaron a titilar unos, los cambié y otra vez lo mismo luego de un par de usos. Además en una linterna puse 3 en paralelo a 2 pilas de 1.2/1.5v y uno ya no anda... Estos leds son una porquería, los de 3mm son más sensibles sin resistencia (o escasa) o tengo mucha mala suerte porque como comenté en otra respuesta, tenía unos leds de 5mm conectados a 4.5v y duraron un tiempo. Y además de esos leds, los que no se quemaron quedaron "averiados" y los estoy usando en serie con una fuente de 5v y llevan un año sin problemas.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola.

No hay LEDs malos, hay LEDs mal polarizados.
Si tratas a un gato(mascota) como un perro(mascota), no esperes que el gato ladre.
Si tratas a un LED como foco o bombillo. ¡ Qué esperas que ocurra !.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 10, 2015)

Los led blancos de 3 mm no son utilizados para iluminacion, solo son como indicadores, ejemplo, paneles publicitarios, adornos, etc. y tienen una corriente de funcionamiento de menos de 10ma, si se utilizan para iluminacion, estos van a estar en un ambiente en donde el calor generado por todos los led, van a embalar la corriente que circula en ellos y se van a freir ellos mismos. Lo que tienes que usar son led  smd y una base para ellos de aluminio como disipador, asi con una buena fuente de corriente constante para cada rama, tu panel de led funcionara, yo primeramente pensaba que como son led estos son frios pero al juntarlos la cosa cambia y si son usados para iluminacion el calor que generan es una pesadilla, por que tienes que disiparlo o arruinara tu lampara.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 11, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No hay LEDs malos, hay LEDs mal polarizados.
> Si tratas a un gato(mascota) como un perro(mascota), no esperes que el gato ladre.
> ...



No coincido con lo primero, como en todo lo que se fabrica hay cosas buenas y malas; cosas no tan buenas y no tan malas...





zopilote dijo:


> Los led blancos de 3 mm no son utilizados para iluminacion, solo son como indicadores, ejemplo, paneles publicitarios, adornos, etc. y tienen una corriente de funcionamiento de menos de 10ma, si se utilizan para iluminacion, estos van a estar en un ambiente en donde el calor generado por todos los led, van a embalar la corriente que circula en ellos y se van a freir ellos mismos. Lo que tienes que usar son led  smd y una base para ellos de aluminio como disipador, asi con una buena fuente de corriente constante para cada rama, tu panel de led funcionara, yo primeramente pensaba que como son led estos son frios pero al juntarlos la cosa cambia y si son usados para iluminacion el calor que generan es una pesadilla, por que tienes que disiparlo o arruinara tu lampara.



Entiendo, los compré hace un tiempo porque estaban baratos pero ahora me doy cuenta que para iluminación lo mejor son los leds de alta potencia. De todas formas ya los tengo soldados así que trataré de terminarla. Casualmente he notado eso del calor, le he cambiado la resistencia a cada rama "de la parte aún sana" y hasta ahora pasó un día sin fallas. Lo que si toqué el vidrio de la lámpara y estaba caliente. Supuse siempre que trabajaban con 15/20 mA, voy a recalcular para 10mA.

A ver si estoy en lo correcto, con ramas de 4 leds en serie y la fuente de 12v no supe como calcular la corriente, pero la cuenta la hice en base a que en la resistencia caiga más o menos 1v o un poco más y circule por los leds 15mA, así:

R=1v/0.015mA
R=66,66 Ω

Como para que sobre le puse directamente de 100 Ω. Noté que los leds brillan muy bien, inclusive no noté la diferencia visual de cuando tenían la resistencia de 1,2 Ω. Si el cálculo está bien será cuestión de usar la lámpara en otro lado por el tema del calor (es una luz cerrada), en caso contrario recalcularé.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola.

Si vas a usa 4 LEDs en serie. la fuente debe ser de 15V o más.
Imagino que usas LEDs blancos (3.2V_mín), por 4, da 12.8V (es el voltaje mínimo), pero si usas el voltaje típico 3.4V. por 4 da 13.6V.
15V-13.6V= 1.4V. L resistencia limitadora será R=1.4V/Iled_typ=1.4/20mA=70 ohmio (68 ó 75 ohmios son valores comerciales).

Acerca de calidad de los LEDs, los de baja calidad se estropean más fácilmente. cuando no se les polariza correctamente. Pero cuando se polarizan bien todo está OK ( bien).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 12, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si vas a usa 4 LEDs en serie. la fuente debe ser de 15V o más.
> Imagino que usas LEDs blancos (3.2V_mín), por 4, da 12.8V (es el voltaje mínimo), pero si usas el voltaje típico 3.4V. por 4 da 13.6V.
> ...



Si, son leds blancos. Entonces por lo que veo le estoy aplicando menos corriente a los leds de la "nominal", cosa que los haría durar más entonces. Si para una fuente de 15v el cálculo da 70 Ω, yo estoy usando una fuente de 12v y una resistencia de 100 Ω y la verdad que iluminan excelente. Aún así ayer un led empezó a titilar


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola.

Con 12V y 100 ohm, eso no debe ocurrir, revisa tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tachenk (Mar 12, 2015)

Por mi experiencia practica..se ve en muchos post que la gente dice que parpadean o titilan, y esto a mi siempre me pasa  les falta corriente. Aumento corriente y voila...a unos mas y a otros menos.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 12, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con 12V y 100 ohm, eso no debe ocurrir, revisa tu circuito.
> 
> ...





Tachenk dijo:


> Por mi experiencia practica..se ve en muchos post que la gente dice que parpadean o titilan, y esto a mi siempre me pasa  les falta corriente. Aumento corriente y voila...a unos mas y a otros menos.




Por eso resaltaba lo de la calidad de los leds, en este último caso si hay algo que falla es por faltar que por sobrar. Voy a cambiar ese led. Aunque no creo que sea esto, al soldarlos se pueden averiar (averiar, no quemar)?.

Les comento que he aprendido eso de que a los leds hay que limitarles la corriente más que el voltaje, si bien está escribo lo he comprobado ayer. Tengo 2 leds de 10w funcionando en mi casa, alimentados por una batería y para no exigirlos al máximo los alimentaba con un voltaje menor al nominal (12v), algo así como a 9/10v ahora no recuerdo. Se me da por probar de hacer un limitador de corriente con un LM317 y alimento uno de los leds con este. Obviamente el led solo consumía lo que el limitador entregaba, medí la corriente que lo atravesaba y fui ajustando hasta que quedó en 830mA, teóricamente la corriente "normal" del mismo (10w / 12v). Para comparar mido la corriente del que está funcionando con voltaje a 9/10v y me llevo la sorpresa que aún con menor voltaje de alimentación consume 1A, ilumina más pero si lo dejo así seguramente no dure mucho. Bueno, no tiene mucho sentido lo que comenté ya que es sabido, pero estoy contento por haberlo podido comprobar .


----------



## Tachenk (Mar 13, 2015)

Precisamente de estos de 10W hablo.
Realmente estos leds son 9 leds de 3,3 v y 300 mA. Tres lineas en paralelo y cada linea de tres leds.
Si sacamos la cuenta y redondeando sale fácil que mas de 10V y 900mA es peligroso, .. peligro que se reduce si no dejamos que se caliente mas allá de 50ºC, que quiero suponer es lo que te ha ocurrido con ese de la prueba con la corriente limitada, que se ha calentado el lid a "tirado" de corriente y el "limitador" no ha limitado correctamente,  es bajarle al limitador con pote que supongo llevara.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2015)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/30%20LED%20Projects/30%20LED%20Projects.html

CONNECTING A LED

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Ver el archivo adjunto 58621


----------



## pigma (Mar 15, 2015)

Tal vez esto te ayude: http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
Si aun armado correctamente te fallan los leds, entonces si pueden ser de mala calidad, pero antes de eso verifica con un multimetro, los ma que estan pasando por los leds, para no estar pasando de largo algun error.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 16, 2015)

Tachenk igual te comento que el problema lo tengo con los leds chicos y no con el de 10w, solamente mencioné a este último "de aburrido". En ninguno de los circuitos tengo protección por sobrecalentamiento, se me hace que no es muy importante si todo está bien dimensionado.



elaficionado Una calculadora como la que puso el link pigma (gracias) es la que usé para calcular el circuito como lo armé de entrada. Te adjunto una imagen con el cálculo tal como lo hice antes de armar el circuito, si te fijas ahí pone que use una resistencia de 1 ohm. Según me dijiste esa resistencia no limitaba nada y de hecho los leds se arruinaron, entonces podemos decir que en este caso la página hizo mal el cálculo?


----------



## chclau (Mar 16, 2015)

La calculadora de esa pagina no tuvo en cuenta que vos estas haciendo una aplicacion muy al limite.

Lo ideal para hacer funcionar un LED es una fuente de corriente. Una fuente de tension de 12V con una resistencia en serie de 1 Ohm es tan ceracano a una fuente de corriente como yo a Brad Pitt.

Lo ideal es, o fuente de corriente, o limitar la cantidad de diodos por rama a tres para que el valor de la resistencia sea mas elevado y pueda fijar con un poco mas de exito la corriente por la rama.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola.

Los LEDs blancos no so de 3V (3.2V a 4V), el voltaje típico es de 3.4V.
No sé si haz leído lo que hay aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 58621

Voltaje de cabecera (Head Voltage). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Mar 16, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> La calculadora de esa pagina no tuvo en cuenta que vos estas haciendo una aplicacion muy al limite.
> 
> Lo ideal para hacer funcionar un LED es una fuente de corriente. Una fuente de tension de 12V con una resistencia en serie de 1 Ohm es tan ceracano a una fuente de corriente como yo a Brad Pitt.
> 
> Lo ideal es, o fuente de corriente, o limitar la cantidad de diodos por rama a tres para que el valor de la resistencia sea mas elevado y pueda fijar con un poco mas de exito la corriente por la rama.





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs blancos no so de 3V (3.2V a 4V), el voltaje típico es de 3.4V.
> No sé si haz leído lo que hay aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 58621
> ...



Entonces ya he confirmado que ahí está el error, en la página y en mi que no sabía los conceptos de alimentación de los leds que gracias a ustedes he aprendido.

elaficionado Si, se que esos con los voltajes, lo que hice fue calcularlo con menos voltaje para que "sobre" y no se quemen. Más allá que está mal la resistencia, está mal calcularlos con un voltaje menor?.

Lo que hice ahora es ponerle otra fuente, una de leds de 5w y 300mA y a la salida un 7812; a partir de ahí limito las ramas con R de 100 Ω, que es la configuración que me funcionó bien e iluminaba como quería. Igual tengo que agregarle otra fuente en paralelo porque es muy chica y casi ni prenden, pero tengo 3 de esas fuentecitas que me sobran.

Estuve razonando algo, tengo un led de 10w que se alimenta con 12v y 700mA y otro de 3w que se alimenta con 3.5v y 700mA, si hago una fuente de 700mA sin importar el voltaje, podría alimentar tanto a uno como al otro por separado no?.
(no son exactos los valores que puse, pero rondan esos números)


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jul 2, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con 12V y 100 ohm, eso no debe ocurrir, revisa tu circuito.
> 
> ...



Meses después vengo a comentar que los leds de los que hablaba no son de mala calidad, sino de malísima. He reconfigurado todo y están alimentados con un margen de error por lo que ni por asomo están sobrepasados en corriente. Cuestión que se están quemando de a poco, primero fue una serie y ahora va por la 4º o 5º serie quemada. Bueno eso, un desastre y eso que se usan muy poco.


----------



## jreyes (Jul 2, 2015)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Meses después vengo a comentar que los leds de los que hablaba no son de mala calidad, sino de malísima. He reconfigurado todo y están alimentados con un margen de error por lo que ni por asomo están sobrepasados en corriente. Cuestión que se están quemando de a poco, primero fue una serie y ahora va por la 4º o 5º serie quemada. Bueno eso, un desastre y eso que se usan muy poco.


¿Cómo los reconfiguraste?


Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 3, 2015)

Hola.

Publica tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nephisto (Dic 15, 2017)

Hola a todos escribo en este post por que he visto que aqui se esta hablando sobre la conexion de los leds. espero que me puedan ayudar.

Mi problema es que tengo que conectar 60 leds y no dispongo nada mas que de una bateria de 3V(dos pilas de 1,5V) por lo que tenía pensado conectarlos en paralelo por el tema del voltaje disponible. Mi problema es si a la hora de ponerle resistencias, es mas adecuado poner una para todos en general o una por cada led.

Se que conectarlo en paralelo es una *[Término innecesariamente vulgar] * sobretodo si te empie*Z *an a fallar algunos, por el tema del aumento de corriente en el resto de leds, pero es que no dispongo de otra fuente de alimentación y tampoco sabria cual cojer en caso de conectarlos en serie.

*L *os leds son azules de gran alta luminosidad con una I=20mA y un V=1,8-3,4V.

Si alguien me puede echar un cable con el circuito le estaría agradecido.


----------



## peperc (Dic 15, 2017)

tu problema no sera ese, tu problema sera que te comeran a la pila.
y si prenden con 3v , apenas baje un poco la tension de la pila ya no prenderan mas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

Supongamos que armas un array tal que cada LED consuma *5mA* (Poca cosa).
Multiplicando esos ínfimos *5mA *por el total de *600 LED´s* llegamos a un consumo total de *3A* que ya  es poca cosa 
¿ Cuanto te parece será la vida de tu pilas ?


----------



## nephisto (Dic 15, 2017)

entonces que puedo hacer?, que batería me recomiendan? tener en cuenta que debería entrar en un tubo de unos 3 cm de diámetro. es que del tema baterías no conozco mucho la oferta del mercado la verdad.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Supongamos que armas un array tal que cada LED consuma *5mA* (Poca cosa).
> Multiplicando esos ínfimos *5mA *por el total de *600 LED´s* llegamos a un consumo total de *3A* que ya  es poca cosa
> ¿ Cuanto te parece será la vida de tu pilas ?



solo tendría que conectar 60 leds a 20mA cada uno son 1,2A


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

nephisto dijo:


> entonces que puedo hacer?, que batería me recomiendan? tener en cuenta que debería entrar en un tubo de unos 3 cm de diámetro. es que del tema baterías no conozco mucho la oferta del mercado la verdad.


Como para comenzar, sin llegar a ser una buena opción: *Batería de celular*

¿ Por que con batería ?
¿ Por que tantos LED´s ?
¿ Que estás armando ?


----------



## peperc (Dic 15, 2017)

es que , medio estas..... soñando.
hay baterias ( pilas) AAA, AA.. D 
y tambien hay baterias para barcos.

pero me da la impresion de que quieres alimentar un cierto consumo con algo "chiquitito" y seguro pretenderas que DURE un buen tiempo.

primero busca tu que hay en el mercado , asi pones los pies en tierra y puedes diseñar algo REAL y no imaginario.


----------



## nephisto (Dic 15, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> es que , medio estas..... soñando.
> hay baterias ( pilas) AAA, AA.. D
> y tambien hay baterias para barcos.
> 
> ...




no es que quiera alimentar 60 led con algo pequeño es que es de lo que dispongo ahora mismo, y lo que yo quería saber es que tipo de batería seria adecuada por si pudiera encontrar alguna parecida.

lo que estoy intentando fabricar es una especie de sable de luz para mi hijo ya que le encantan esas cosillas y como a mi me gusta cachurrear con la electrónica estaba buscando la mejor manera de hacerlo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2017)

Pues ya sabes que esa es la peor forma.
Pero si quieres insistir en el paralelo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2017)

Haciendo la hoja de la espada de acrílico , con un solo led de quizás 1 Watt estarías bien , si le hacés muchas marcas a la hoja con una amoladora , mejor se verá ! Ya que justamente allí es dónde resplandece.

Sería preferible tres pilas de 1,5 V y una resistencia limitadora.

http://myconcept-studio.com/site/producto/lampara-en-acrilico-con-luz-led/

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...ZAKHcvlBi8Q_AUICigB&biw=1138&bih=760&dpr=1.13


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/fabricar-ojos-angel-leds-4452/


----------



## nephisto (Dic 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Haciendo la hoja de la espada de acrílico , con un solo led de quizás 1 Watt estarías bien , si le hacés muchas marcas a la hoja con una amoladora , mejor se verá ! Ya que justamente allí es dónde resplandece.
> 
> Sería preferible tres pilas de 1,5 V y una resistencia limitadora.





hola amigo, el caso es que ya hice una con un tubo de policarbonato y lo rellene de espuma de poliuretano (la que venden en royos para barreras térmicas en la tarima) para difuminar la luz y que no se disipara tan rápido. 

El circuito lo hice con un diodo LED de 5W y una resistencia limitadora, y como fuente de alimentación una batería hecha con tres pilas de 1,5V.

El problema es que el tubo tiene una longitud de unos 80cm e inevitablemente se pierde mucha luz y el efecto no es tan vistoso. Por eso la idea de hacer una tira de leds, para mantener el mismo grado de luminosidad a lo largo de toda la hoja.

he estado mirando baterías y el caso es que de momento no he encontrado ninguna lo suficientemente estrecha para que entre en un tubo de unos 3cm de diámetro. si no es así puedo apañarme una batería de 4,5V con tres pilas AAA (en serie) y para que tenga algo mas de duración conectarles otras tres en paralelo. No se como lo veréis, pero supongo que así duplicaré la capacidad. O eso espero 

Mi pregunta es, si no me queda otra que conectarlos en paralelo ¿es mejor poner una única resistencia en serie con el paralelo de LEDs? o ¿sería mas conveniente dotar a cada diodo de su resistencia propia?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola, la idea de DOSMETROS es la más adecuada. Utiliza un LED en un extremo, de una barra acrílica transparente, adherir dicho LED, mediante pegamento instantáneo, así favorece la conducción luminosa del medio LED, al medio barra. Luego debes opalinar toda la superficie restante. Y listo.
Olvídate de utilizar LEDs en paralelo con una única resistencia.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 17, 2017)

Venga que es un láser para vuestro hijo, unos cuantos Euriyos €  daran buena felicidad y para tubo de policarbonato la mejor opción es:


----------



## nephisto (Dic 18, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Venga que es un láser para vuestro hijo, unos cuantos Euriyos €  daran buena felicidad y para tubo de policarbonato la mejor opción es:



genial gracias por el video, algo así estaba pensando. ya os iré comentando que tal va el proyecto.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 18, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Haciendo la hoja de la espada de acrílico , con un solo led de quizás 1 Watt estarías bien , si le hacés muchas marcas a la hoja con una amoladora , mejor se verá ! Ya que justamente allí es dónde resplandece.
> 
> Sería preferible tres pilas de 1,5 V y una resistencia limitadora.
> 
> ...



Los nuevos plafones led de 1200lm, son similares... tienen 4 tiras de led a los costados conectados en serie y una mini fuente switching de 53v/63v/90v (depende de que plafon sea)...
si le sacas el acrilico, no ilumina nada si le pones el acrilico, es terrible lo que ilumina con tan solo 18 guat.... 
yo estoy vendiendo muchos de estos aca
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-640795028-panel-led-embutir-18w-cuadrado-friocalido-ahorro-80-energi-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2017)

Seeeeee , yo le he colocado uno redondo de 12 o 15 Watts creo , extrachato de luz  blanca, que ilumina un montonazo , no  lo probé sin acrílico


----------

